# Steak!!!



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Gentlemen... The title says it all. 

This thread is dedicated to the most wonderful invention since the Heavens and Earth... The Steak.

A Man's Meal. 

A beautiful slab of beef, cooked in whatever manner you prefer, to a succulent and mouth watering masterpiece. 

Pics only make others jealous so they are strongly encouraged.

So it's time Men. 

Show us what you got!!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

May not be a Masterpiece!...But it sure hit the spot! :ss


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

How to Grill Steak (with video) - wikiHow


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Had a 32 oz filet Monday, no pictures and no survivors!


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

What about Brats?...Tube Steak?...Ground Steak?......Ribs?!...Tri-Tip!?...._slobber, slobber!_..._deep breath.._....:beerchug:

*Where's The Beef??!! *:cb


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Started things out with a Bacon House Salad with Honey Ginger Dressing.

Then on to this.....

1.46 Lb Sirloin - Pan seared with just a drip of EVOO to a perfect med-rare, seasoned with only a little salt and pepper. Smothered in sauteed Vidalia onions and served with 2 over medium eggs. The $ is for size comparison.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Two true USDA Prime fillets ($26.99/LB) from a real butcher, not that stuff you get in a grocery store plus 1/4LB BBQ shrimp and 1/4LB mango/habanero shrimp.










It was accompanied by a nice Bordeaux. :hungry::hungry::hungry:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

New York strip, marinated in Lee and Perrin Worcestershire (other brands suck), olive oil, garlic, thyme, rosemary (just a little bit), salt and pepper. Marinate for 30-45 minutes, not longer or else the flavor overwhelms the beef flavor.

I didn't have a grill at the time (living in apartment with crappy electric glass stove), but yeah... Pan sear as hot as you can then finish cooking in the pan. Save pan juice for potatoes 

Make balsamic reduction (open windows lol, don't breathe in over it lol), infuse it with a sprig of rosemary and some thyme.

At the same time, quarter some red potatoes, and pan fry the crap outta them with paprika, butter, olive oil, salt, pepper, garlic. Try to get them crispy, or if you have a lot of time beforehand, roast them in the oven instead.

Chop up some shitake (my favorite mushroom for this) and sautee in butter and salt, drain, then mix into balsamic reduction. Serve this on top of steaks, dress with rosemary.

Man, I haven't made this... since the economy crashed. lol. Feck, I think I'll make this this weekend, but I'll get my dad to buy the stuff lol I owe my mom a Mother's Day present anyway...


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2460452760107152947aQfaYx

That's a real man's steak right there, Chicago style.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

I am seriously salivating, and I only have chicken in the fridge. :fu:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Prepared using the Alton Brown method. I flipped it a little too early on this attempt and didn't get as much sear as usual, but the consistent temp on the inside while using this method is fantastic...


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Steak must be a rare commodity in your household to have to guard it with a firearm. oke: :wink:


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Some nearly 2 pound porterhouses I grilled last week. They were awesome!


----------



## cubanrob19 (Jun 15, 2010)

OMG, why did I have to look at this thread just before eating my ham & cheese sandwich on wheat?!?!?!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Evonnida said:


> Some nearly 2 pound porterhouses I grilled last week. They were awesome!


:shocked: Were you feeding bears?

I don't think I've ever tried just eating 2lbs of steak. I wouldn't get to that great looking asparagus/corn.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Music To Eat Brian's Steaks By...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

eyesack said:


> New York strip, marinated in Lee and Perrin Worcestershire (other brands suck), olive oil, garlic, thyme, rosemary (just a little bit), salt and pepper. Marinate for 30-45 minutes, not longer or else the flavor overwhelms the beef flavor.
> 
> I didn't have a grill at the time (living in apartment with crappy electric glass stove), but yeah... Pan sear as hot as you can then finish cooking in the pan. Save pan juice for potatoes
> 
> ...


Great recipe Isaac i do the same thing with skirt steak impossible to dry out!:tea:


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

Vienna sausages and saltine crackers just don't seem that appealing now...


----------



## HectorL (Oct 20, 2010)

I love smoking a cigar after my weekend steak dinners...

I forgot what movie this is from but it goes somthing like this:

...dad you need to start taking your vitamins everyday

I do take a vitamin everyday...Its called a steak.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great looking steaks here and eyesack I am totally stealing that recipe!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

DSturg369 said:


> Music To Eat Brian's Steaks By...


Haha I laughed that whole song. Definitely agree though. I ate one of those, had a few glasses of wine and a cigar and was down for the count.


----------



## hxcmassacre (Jun 8, 2008)

inch and a half porterhouse steaks, flipped once, seared to a nice medium rare on my big green egg. nothing but salt and fresh cracker pepper on the meat and left to rest at least 5 minutes off the heat.

not enough posts under my belt to put up photos, but man. steak doesn't get any better than that


----------



## GentlemanJester (Feb 28, 2010)

I miss having a real grill... It's the only thing I hate about my apartment.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

hxcmassacre said:


> inch and a half porterhouse steaks, flipped once, seared to a nice medium rare on my big green egg. nothing but salt and fresh cracker pepper on the meat and left to rest at least 5 minutes off the heat.
> 
> not enough posts under my belt to put up photos, but man. steak doesn't get any better than that


I will second the salt and pepper. Coarse sea salt and fresh coarse ground pepper. Cheap, easy, tastes great. It has yet to be beaten in those 3 categories.


----------



## hxcmassacre (Jun 8, 2008)

oops. meant to type "cracked pepper". no i didn't mean white pepper :drum:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha good stuff guys! So, how do you crack your pepper? I try to put it in a ziplock and grind/tap it with the back of a cast-iron pan, but inevitably pepper goes everywhere lol


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I just use a pepper mill/grinder. They sell grinders that you can select how coarse you want the pepper. Also, McCormick sells pepper jars with the grinder right on the lid and you can select coarseness. Really easy and worth it if they're on sale!

Haha I can just imagine someone taking a cast iron skillet and slamming it on a counter top. I'm sure you're more gentle though, it just made me laugh after my day/night spent writing a paper. 

But hey if it works and you don't need to spend any extra money on something I'm all for that.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Tweezers + 1 peppercorn + tiny hammer = I'll keep my grinder.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Also am a fan of the keeping it simple. Salt, pepper (one handed pepper mill for me) and a very light coat of olive oil.

Then when I pull the steaks from the heat I put a pad of butter on top and cover for a 5 minute rest.


----------



## cheese (Dec 26, 2009)

Mortar & Pestle = Cracked Pepper


----------



## Barefoot (Jun 11, 2010)

Its been a while since I treated myself to a good steak. Just back from the butcher with a few NYs.


----------

